# Robbing carwashes.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno if it happens in UK as most car washes there are migrant cheap labour...…… :laugh:
But here in France I often use the automatic rollers car wash and have done so as long as I can remember.
But as most tempt you to buy tokens for the wash machine I have collected quite a variety. Trouble is each machine uses a different token and now and again changes hands or gets upgraded installing yet another cash/ token machine.
Here lies my beef. The old tokens no longer work and I now find I must have €20 or more in useless tokens I carry around in the hopes they just might work again in another machine.
I can't be the only one who is now out of pocket with these tokens and I assume there must be many thousands out there unable to be used.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im confused. Why dont you drive to the car wash, buy token, insert token, wash car, drive away?

Why are you collecting them? I appreciate this is France so there is bound to be a totally illogical reason that somehow to the French makes sense.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

No tokens for my bucket and sponge. 0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Im confused. Why dont you drive to the car wash, buy token, insert token, wash car, drive away?
> Why are you collecting them? I appreciate this is France so there is bound to be a totally illogical reason that somehow to the French makes sense.


Minimum purchase of 5 tokens is €10 or 11 tokens for €20. Wash is only 2 tokens. 
Yes John, I knew there would be some who don't subscribe to auto washes for one reason or another. But they 'work' for me being sooooooooooooo busy and not having the time.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the same problem with aires….buy extra jetons 'for next time' and the next aire is always different.
It's that French thing:surprise::smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Cor Ray, from the title I thought you were giving us a tip on a new way to make a few bob.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Weeeelll now you mention it Alan. The new Turkish one Lira coin (value very little) is very close to the €2 piece. Anyone just back from Turkey might get a result there. Or you could just chuck it in the collection plate next time your in church.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go

The migrant cheap labour clean ours for much less

So, should we use them or Not?

Are we exploiting cheap labour 

Or supporting the economy 

Meanwhile our car remains unclean 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I doubt the migrant car washes in UK do it for less than €4 Sandra. They probably do a better job though.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of the garage chains started a similar thing over here a while back. By several tokens for a bargain price. Being brought up by my "frugal" dad, I made sure to use them all.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

why wash it, a coating of dirt lets it glide through the air better, like a golf ball.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I doubt the migrant car washes in UK do it for less than €4 Sandra. They probably do a better job though.
> 
> Ray.


Oh they do Ray

£ 3 a clean , up north you understand :wink2:

We occasionally pay £30

For that it's washed and polished, steam cleaned and polished inside

It's an estate car

A brilliant job

Sandra


----------

